# Can't get USB connection



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

So my spare thunderbolt connects to my laptop just fine. I can mount is as a disk drive and all that jazz. However, my main thunderbolt will only charge. The charging led turns on, but I get no other notification and it is not recognized in adb. I'm curious if anyone else has encountered this situation and if so, how to go about remedying it? I guess I could try flashing a stock ruu but I would prefer not to if it won't do me any good.

Any thoughts?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah is known issue. Try going to settings/applications/development and unchecking the usb debugging and then plug phone in to pc and recheck the usb debugging mode.

You can also try to connect while in clockwork recovery

Or download app from market called wifi file explorer and connect to your phone wirelessesly...guaranteed to work but is pay app so I would try others first.


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

I had this issue for awhile, ended up going into cwm and mounting it that way to push files to my sdcard. After I flashed an update to my current rom it seems to have cured itself.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

stratejaket said:


> I had this issue for awhile, ended up going into cwm and mounting it that way to push files to my sdcard. After I flashed an update to my current rom it seems to have cured itself.


Heh, thats the problem... no root, no custom recovery. Gonna give the debugging check/uncheck a shot. The problem is that im trying to re-root this bad boy. Cant get revolutionary to work without usb lol. Thanks for the advice though guys!

Sent from my Transformer TF101G using Tapatalk


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

00negative said:


> I had this issue for awhile, ended up going into cwm and mounting it that way to push files to my sdcard. After I flashed an update to my current rom it seems to have cured itself.


so neither of these methods fixed my issue/were possible options. If I reflash the stock RUU, does anyone think that will fix the issue? I'd really prefer to make a backup before I wipe everything again


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

pokedroid said:


> so neither of these methods fixed my issue/were possible options. If I reflash the stock RUU, does anyone think that will fix the issue? I'd really prefer to make a backup before I wipe everything again


Try rebooting pc with phone connected. That usually gives you the disk drive option screen. But it still wouldn't recognize drive for me.

My phone would connect to my linux laptop fine but wouldn't be recognized on my desktop pc. If you have any experience with linux you can try that. Should be able to check it by using a live linux version on a usb stick.

If you just need sd card access get a sd card reader and pull the card from the phone.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Check settings connect to pc and see if ask me is checked or not. If it isn't then check it and see if your computer recognizes it then.


----------

